# using http1.1 instead of http1.0



## bv_arvind (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,

I want to send a fetch request which uses http1.1 instead of http1.0, was not sure how to do this ?
Thanks
Arvind


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 7, 2012)

Some tools issue HTTP/1.1 requests by default, but what is issued depends on the remote service and what it says it will accept. For example ftp/curl uses 1.1 by default but can be forced to issue /1.0 requests.


----------



## bv_arvind (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,

thanks for the reply, but is there way to use a CLI, to make a http 1.1 request.


----------



## kpa (Jul 8, 2012)

HTTP 1.0 is now prehistoric technology, just about every single command line tool uses HTTP 1.1 by default. The fetch(1) tool or ftp/wget should do the job.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 8, 2012)

The version of http is set in the headers sent. wget has an option to send different headers. If you use telnet, you can type in the the header you want.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a HTTP 1.0 request:

```
# nc www.freebsd.org 80
GET / HTTP/1.0
```

This is a HTTP 1.1 request:

```
# nc www.freebsd.org
GET / HTTP/1.1
Host: www.freebsd.org
```

Note the Host: header. All clients send a HTTP 1.1 request, only very, very old tools don't.


----------

